# Tissue box cover



## CJ_Cents (Oct 6, 2014)

Well it's been about a month and a half since I made my bench hook, so here's what I've been doing.










I had an idea to make a tissue box cover. Just picked up some cheap wood at a big box store to try this out. The left box was my first and it was too small, tissues wouldn't fit. The middle I adjusted my lengths and tried again, tissues wouldn't fit again. And finally on my latest try, they fit. I glued it together this afternon and started to sand. To complete it I just need a top and a finish.










A closer picture on my second box that I had glued and completely sanded down.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

If the smaller boxes aren't glued yet can't you said the inside faces on a drum sander to make the inner space bigger? The walls would be thinner but I don't think the tissue paper will try to escape.


----------



## CJ_Cents (Oct 6, 2014)

I did glue the second, but I'm not worrying about the first two. I am just calling those two a learning experience. I don't have a drum sander, no power tools at all. I'm still a beginner but I'm learning every time I'm working on this project.

Still thanks for the advice


----------



## CJ_Cents (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I finished the top piece and have it all sanded. I started with 100 grit and went up to 320 grit. The top portion I cut in half so I could cut out the oval shape. I used my backsaw and chisels to remove that and sanded down the chisel lines to create the grooves. Wasn't part of my original plan but I like the look of it.



















I plan on giving this to my grandmother for Christmas. Please let me know what you think, foods is my first project other than my bench hook.

As always thanks for looking!


----------



## CJ_Cents (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh here is a real question I have about this box. It is made out of cheap big box store pine boards. What will be the best finish that I can apply? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You have a few choices. Pine is prone to splotching. Some people like the look others don't. If you are in the second camp, apply a spit coat of shellac (1# cut), then apply the finish of your choice, Minwax for example. Another option is to apply a clear finish like a water based polyurethane. I am certain there are many other options, but this will get you started.


----------

